# AU on legband



## mobster (Dec 15, 2005)

just want to ask what is the meaning of "AU" in the leg band of a racing pigeon


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Hello and welcome to Pigeon Talk

Thank you for your interest in the AU pigeon band.

AU stands for the Amercian Racing Pigeon Union. Any birds with those bands belong to this organization, thru their owner. 

Many of us here belong to this group. 

If you find a pigeon with this band, or any other band numbers please report it to us and we will locate the owner.


----------



## mobster (Dec 15, 2005)

if its stands for american racing pigeon union, why do most of the pigeons legband i saw here in the philippines has an "AU" indicated? does it mean it is affiliated with american racing pigeon union?


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

I'm not sure about that, but here is a link to their website, perhaps they are international now.

http://www.pigeon.org/carelostbird.htm


----------



## re lee (Jan 4, 2003)

It could be also that many of the birds you have seen were brought in from a area that is a member of the A U . U S area. And yes there may be A U sanctioned clubs there. Might ask a local club member.


----------



## SmithFamilyLoft (Nov 22, 2004)

mobster said:


> if its stands for american racing pigeon union, why do most of the pigeons legband i saw here in the philippines has an "AU" indicated? does it mean it is affiliated with american racing pigeon union?


 The birds could have been "imported" from the USA, or the person who owns the birds could be a member. As far as I know, there is no requirement to be a US citizen, in order to be a member of the AU, or to house the birds in the US.

It's very possible, that birds with the "AU" band, could be considered more valuable, then birds with local bands. Just like birds in the US that have an "Import" label on them, are deemed to be "special" somehow.

For a variety of reasons, it is no accident, that the top lofts in this country, band their birds with the AU band. Apparently this is becoming true in other parts of the world also.


----------



## Popcorn_Nose (Dec 12, 2005)

Maybe that is one of a kind... coz the common bands here in the Philippines are "NHA" stands for National Homer Association and "RP" that means Republic of the Philippines... 

BTW, where do u live mobster??


----------



## mobster (Dec 15, 2005)

Popcorn_Nose said:


> Maybe that is one of a kind... coz the common bands here in the Philippines are "NHA" stands for National Homer Association and "RP" that means Republic of the Philippines...
> 
> BTW, where do u live mobster??



im from cavite popcorn_nose.. ive just seen the the AU on the legband of a PIFERS (pinoy flyers international) pigeon. and i dont think that all pigeons of this club is imported in the U.S.

i dont know if all leg bands of this club has an AU in the band coz its my first time to see the pifers legband.

/gary


----------

